# Clinical Aromatherapist



## Lindy (Aug 10, 2010)

Woo Hoo!!!  I have successfully completed my Clinical Aromatherapist training!!! I averaged 95% throughout the course  (actually got 100% on my last 7 modules but the others brought the average down  :? )

Totally pumped and wanted to share.


----------



## tomara (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow Congrats!!! Education is a beautiful asset ;-)


----------



## agriffin (Aug 10, 2010)

Way to go!  Congrats!   

Did you do an online course?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 10, 2010)

Fantastic!

I'd love to take a clinical aromatherapy course but there aren't any schools near me.  :cry: 

Best of luck with your new degree. Are you going to be using it in a business?


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!  Sounds like the course would have been very interesting.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 10, 2010)

I took the course on-line since I don't have any schools near me either.  If you are going to take an on-line course make sure the school is recognized by the associations.

The course was fascinating!  To become a clinical aromatherapist you have to learn some physiology too.  It is also recommended that you get a book on pharmacology to see what side effects each drug carries.  I bought one and it is fascinating to read why they use different methods of delivery.  The stomach is considered the least effective delivery method because of all the acids and the indirect route it needs to travel.  Absorption has been proved to be a very effective delivery method not only for essential oils but also for drugs that are toxic when taken through the digestive track.

I am incorporating it into my business and I am now looking into a brick & mortar store here in town....


----------



## IanT (Aug 10, 2010)

that is friggin awesome!! how long did it take?? I may need to do something like that soon!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 10, 2010)

How exciting! I hope it works out and you can open a b & m store. 

I took physiology and anatomy for my esti program. I'll look for an online course. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 10, 2010)

Ian it took me quite a while (10 months) because I was also running my business at the same time.  It's a 200 hour course so if you coul dedicate yourself to it you could get through it a lot faster.  Totally fascinating and I want to go for my Master's at some point too.  Probably a year or two becasue I want at least a couple of years of working with what I know now before proceeding.

Hazel thanks - I talked to the manager of the storefront I want and we're negotiating now.  They want $900/month which includes utilities and properties taxes.  I like to negotiate and look forward to hearing back from them.  It's big enough to have the storefront, a large production area, an office and an aromatherapy room.


----------



## dubnica (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting! Good for you.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I talked to the manager of the storefront I want and we're negotiating now.  They want $900/month which includes utilities and properties taxes.  I like to negotiate and look forward to hearing back from them.  It's big enough to have the storefront, a large production area, an office and an aromatherapy room.



Sounds great. I hope they're willing to negotiate with you. Although, I don't think $900 is too bad. A lady I know had opened a massage/esthetician place and her rent/utitlities was $1500 which I thought was too high for this area. How's the location? What do the other store owners say about the area?


----------



## Lindy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks - Hazel they've said the rent is negotiable I'm hoping to drop it to $700/month.

This is on the old main street.  There are a lot of shops but if you are on the wrong part of it then the traffic isn't there.   This has an art gallery on one side, an oriental store on the other, a bank across the street.  I'll take some pictures and post them....


----------



## Lindy (Aug 11, 2010)

Here are the pictures of the storefront I'm looking at:

















There is some slot wall but I would need quite a bit more and I need some walls to create the aromatherapy room and my production area.  Really only need a small retail area and this could detinately work.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 11, 2010)

What a great store front! I love the blue. Are you going to keep it this color? Will you keep the starburst sign and paint your store name on it?

I guess I should ask if you already have a business name.   It looks very spacious. I hope you get it for $700.


----------



## krissy (Aug 11, 2010)

wow! congrats! i cant wait to see what you end up doing with the place!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely. I'd love to see pictures after you get it done.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 12, 2010)

The name of my business has been Malaspina Soap Factory - I'm going to adjust it to Malaspina Soap, Bath & Body Shoppe......  I'll keep the general logo I'm already using, just do the name adjustment.


----------

